# tap = δίνω ένα ελαφρό χτυπηματάκι



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

Από πρότυπο προδιαγραφών ασφάλειας για ηλεκτρικά σίδερα. Συγκεκριμένα, περιγράφεται η δοκιμή ευστάθειας. Το σίδερο τοποθετείται στη βάση του, υπό γωνία 10-15 μοιρών ως προς το οριζόντιο επίπεδο. Ακολουθεί η εξής σημείωση:

The stand may be *tapped* to overcome static friction between the iron and the stand.

Εσείς τι καταλαβαίνετε με το tapped;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2008)

Εννοεί ότι καθώς είναι σε κεκλιμένη θέση το σίδερο, μπορεί να μην κυλάει επειδή υπάρχει στατική τριβή. Δίνεις ένα ελαφρό χτυπηματάκι στο στήριγμα για να την υπερνικήσεις.
Βέβαια, δεν καταλαβαίνω την έννοια αυτής της δοκιμής. Θέλουν να αποδείξουν ότι ακόμα και υπό κλίση δεν πρόκειται να πάρει τον κατήφορο;

Edit: Βρήκα μια τέτοια δοκιμή, και όντως αυτός είναι ο σκοπός τους. Να αποδείξουν ότι έχει τέτοια ευστάθεια που δεν πρόκειται να φύγει ούτε στον κατήφορο (μέχρι 15 μοίρες).


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Δίνεις ένα ελαφρό χτυπηματάκι στο στήριγμα για να την υπερνικήσεις.


Κι εγώ αυτό καταλαβαίνω, απλώς ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ.
(Σωστά, το σίδερο δεν πρέπει να τσουλήσει ή να αναποδογυρίσει.)
Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2008)

Άρα μιλάμε για tipped;


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

Εσύ γιατί έχεις φαγωθεί με το tipped; :)
Με ποια έννοια το λες;


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2008)

Του «γέρνω». Δεν καταλαβαίνω το χτυπηματάκι.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 10, 2008)

Η στατική τριβή δεν είναι σταθερή δύναμη. Με ένα τόσο δα χτυπηματάκι τρομάζει και φεύγει. Οπότε αν η τριβή ολίσθησης δεν αρκεί από μόνη της, πάρ' το κάτω το σίδερο! Καλά το 'πα;


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

Νίκο, είναι σίγουρα χτυπηματάκι. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι εννοεί ο Λεξοπλαστίλ με τη στατική τριβή και την ολίσθηση, αλλά δεν μπορείς να γείρεις το σίδερο, γιατί είναι καθορισμένη η κλίση που πρέπει να έχει (10 ή 15 μοίρες).
Ευχαριστώ, μην παιδεύεστε άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2008)

Εγώ και το σιδέρωμα, όπως ο Zazula με το κριθαράκι (αλλά και με το κριθαράκι, ίδια σχέση).


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 11, 2008)

Chapeau, guys! Only, I'm not sure whether to tip it or tap it.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> Του «γέρνω». Δεν καταλαβαίνω το χτυπηματάκι.



Αγαπητέ μου, καλά σού λέει ο Λεξοπλάστης. Η στατική τριβή είναι αυτό που κρατάει κάθε πράγμα "κολλημένο" σε μια επιφάνεια και δεν γλιστράνε όλα σαν να είναι πάνω σε παγοδρόμιο. 

Όταν έχεις το ηλεκτρικό σίδερο πάνω σε ένα στήριγμα, και μάλιστα είναι γεμάτο με νερό (ατμοσίδερο), πρέπει να έχει κάποια ευστάθεια κι όχι να παίρνει τον κατήφορο ή να τουμπάρει με την παραμικρή κλίση. Του κάνουν λοιπόν αυτή τη δοκιμή ευστάθειας στο εργοστάσιο. Γέρνουν το στήριγμα κατά 10-15 μοίρες, για να δουν τι θα κάνει. Εδώ όμως μπαίνει η στατική τριβή. Δηλαδή, γέρνει αλλά δεν τσουλάει επειδή η στατική τριβή το εμποδίζει. Του δίνεις λοιπόν μια μικρούτσικη σπρωξιά για να την υπερνικήσεις και μετά μελετάς τι θα κάνει το σίδερο. Κατάλαβες ή θα μείνεις ανεξεταστέος στη Φυσική της Β' Γυμνασίου;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2008)

Και, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε, η στατική τριβή είναι εν γένει μεγαλύτερη της τριβής ολίσθησης.

(Αλεξάνδρα, μην του αναφέρεις εποχές που χάνονται στην αχλύ του Μύθου...)


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2008)

Αν αυτό ανήκει στη Φυσική της Β΄ Γυμνασίου, θα το ήξερα _τότε_, σίγουρα. Αν ανήκει στη Φυσική της Β΄ Λυκείου, κλάφ' τα, Χαράλαμπε.

Τώρα το συνόψισα για να το θυμάμαι: Tap it lightly. Don't tip it too much. (Αυτό μπορεί να ειπωθεί και Don't overtip;)


----------



## pshleas (May 11, 2010)

*tap the screen*

Σε συσκευή touch-screen, κάπου στις οδηγίες λέει: Tap the screen.

Το "πατώ" το απέρριψα.

Το "ταπάρω" είναι πολύ φουτουριστικό ακόμα, όπως και το "κάνω ταπ" (στο google βγάζει κάποιες ανευρέσεις όπου ο πληκτρολογών έχει ξεχάσει το κενό γράφοντας "τα πάρω"...)

"Χτυπώ ελαφρά";


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2010)

Νομίζω πως το "χτυπώ ελαφρά" είναι μια χαρά.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2010)

Στο ίδιο είχαμε καταλήξει κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=193.


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2010)

Να το μεταφέρουμε, λοιπόν, στη σωστή θέση.


----------



## pshleas (May 11, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Να το μεταφέρουμε, λοιπόν, στη σωστή θέση.



Διαφωνώ με την μεταφορά.

Άλλο το tap = δίνω σπρωξιά και άλλο = πατώ/χτυπώ ελαφρά - πιέζω κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2010)

Μα στην ίδια κίνηση αναφέρεσαι: ένα στιγμιαίο χτύπημα με το δάχτυλο. Η πρόταση του Στάθη δε μιλάει για σπρωξιά. Αν το σπρώξεις το σίδερο, θα πέσει :)


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2010)

_Με την άκρη του δαχτύλου δίνετε ένα ελαφρό, στιγμιαίο χτύπημα._
Μπορούμε να το βάλουμε στα ρεκόρ: πώς τα 3 γράμματα γίνονται 60.


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2010)

pshleas said:


> Σε συσκευή touch-screen, κάπου στις οδηγίες λέει: Tap the screen.
> 
> Το "πατώ" το απέρριψα.
> 
> ...



Αγγίξτε, πιέστε ελαφρά;


----------



## pshleas (May 11, 2010)

Έχει σημασία ο σκοπός της πράξης.

Διερευνητικό tapping (το (ελαφρύ) ζμπρώξιμο του σίδερου για να δούμε αν θα γλυστρήσει) vs Διαδραστικό tapping (το άγγιγμα του πλήκτρου αφής για να τελεστεί η πολυπόθητη εφαρμογή).


----------



## crystal (May 11, 2010)

Γιατί έχεις απορρίψει το "πατήστε";


----------



## pshleas (May 11, 2010)

crystal said:


> Γιατί έχεις απορρίψει το "πατήστε";



Το "πατώ" δεν έχει την απόδοση του "tap". Το "αγγίζω" ή το "χτυπώ ελαφρά" είναι πιο κοντά πιστεύω.


----------



## crystal (May 11, 2010)

Ναι, σ' αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο. Ωστόσο, στο localization δεν έχω συναντήσει ποτέ το "χτυπήστε". Το "αγγίξτε" προσωπικά προσπαθώ να το αποφεύγω, αλλά γενικά χρησιμοποιείται ως απόδοση του "touch".
Για το tap, "πατήστε ελαφρά", θα έγραφα, ή και σκέτο "πατήστε".


----------

